# Der dalbi hat Geburtstag



## Paule (17 März 2010)

Hallo dalbi mein alter Chat Kamerad,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag und ein erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr.
Na dann mal Prost. :sm24:

:sm20:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (17 März 2010)

Hi Dalbi

Von mir talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
(Und trink immer nur so viel, wie mit gewalt rein geht. ;-)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Homer79 (17 März 2010)

auch wenn mer schon drauf getrunken haben ....nochmals alles gute ...


----------



## crash (17 März 2010)

Hallo dalbi.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Feier schön.


----------



## Cerberus (17 März 2010)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch! :sm20:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2010)

Hallo Daniel,
ich wünsche alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag :sm20:
Feier heute mal schön mit deiner Familie und deinen Freunden
und lass den Chat mal links liegen.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Manfred Stangl (17 März 2010)

Na da schließ ich mich doch glatt an:

Alles Gute zum Purzeltag.
 Feiere schön und feste.

:s11::sm20:

Alles Gute
Manfred


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2010)

Hallo dalbi,

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag. :s1:


----------



## Kieler (17 März 2010)

Auch aus dem Norden, die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.
Mache Dir einen schönen Tag.


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 März 2010)

Ich will auch flatu...äh...gratulieren!!!

Alles Gute!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## RGerlach (17 März 2010)

Hallo Dalbi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine schöne Feier :sm24:.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## marlob (17 März 2010)

DA schliesse ich mich auch mal an. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Kai (17 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## nade (17 März 2010)

Joah auch noch hier nochma :sm24::sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 März 2010)

dann auch mal alles gute

:sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 März 2010)

Hallo Daniel,
auch von mir die besten Wünsche 
:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## maweri (17 März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und feier schön!
:sm24:


----------



## Controllfreak (17 März 2010)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 März 2010)

hallo,
alles gute.


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (17 März 2010)

Hi Dalbi,

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!  

Gruß FA


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2010)

Alles Guteeeeeeeee


----------



## MSB (17 März 2010)

Alles Gute, Daniel


----------



## PLC-Gundel (17 März 2010)

Hi Dalbi,

von mir auch alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag :sm20:

Feier noch schön und laß den Korken knallen :sm24:

Viel Glück und Erfolg im neuen Lebensjahr wünscht Dir

The last Ninja


----------



## HaDi (17 März 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## MW (17 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag dalbi !


----------



## dalbi (17 März 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank für eure Grüsse und Wünsche. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Pizza (17 März 2010)

*zip-zap-zerap*

Hi Dalbi,

Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:sm24:

Beinahe hätte ich es verpasst, aber lieber spät als nie.


----------

